

Samsung unveils world's first solar-powered phone - newacc
http://www.business-standard.com/india/news/samsung-unveils-world\s-first-solar-powered-phone/64304/on

======
dc2k08
or you could just get a portable solar charger that works with a multitude of
devices like this one for <$20 shipped world-wide:
<http://www.dealextreme.com/details.dx/sku.9134>

